# Moving to study in Berlin... alone, for a few years



## mrpelafio (Aug 10, 2016)

HI, I am an 18 year old who wants to go and live in Berlin (another one).

Basically, right now I am living in Australia and wish to begin my university studies, however, the fees to be paid here are incredibly high for my budget, and so I am seriously considering the idea of living somewhere with no tuition fees, such as Germany.

Before you mention it, I cannot apply for any government support as I am not an Australian citizen.

The idea of moving to Germany, and more particularly Berlin, arose from the three simple facts that: Tuition fees are incredibly low for public institutions, Berlin is a European startup capital (I wish to start my own company and Australia seems quite behind in that aspect) and, finally, Germany is simply cheaper to live in, specially as a student (from what I've heard).

Now, I have a job here, but my question is simply, How hard can it be to survive as a student in Berlin, completely on my own? (I count with an Italian citizenship). Of course I am saving up almost every dime I can and will learn start learning German as soon as the choice has been taken, but I still get different opinions on how much would I need per month, how easy it is to survive with savings + 20 hrs a week job (specially for a good few years), how easy or hard it is to find accommodation (don't really want to live anywhere fancy, just conveniently semi-close to my institution); these and many more questions bug me more everyday as I want to begin my studies next year (I have to) and I am not acquainted with that many Berliners. 

Sorry if the post is too long, you don't know how helpful it'd be if you could advice me on this from your experience.

Don't doubt to ask me anything!

Thanks beforehand and have a good day!


----------

